# akonadi-server+kmail

## kcroot

Witam wszyskich, mój problem dotyczy akonadi-server i bazy mysql, otóż chodzi o to że powyżej wersji 5.0.70-r1 bazy mysql nie dziła mi prawidłowo akonadi-sever w kmail-u, włązca się wtedy self test z masą błędów, kmail niby działa ale można czytać wiadomości ale zasłania wszystko to irytujące okienko z self test. miałem ostatnią stabilną wersje mysql i była kicha, nie wiem czy po odmaskowaniu jakies testowej może się coś naprawić, osobiście mi to różnicy nie robi której wersji mysql użyje tylko chodzi mi o zależności, jeśli sobie coś zainstaluje i będzie wymagało nowszej wersji niż tą którą mam. Jest na to jakaś rada czy jestem w dupie?

----------

## lsdudi

prawdopodbnie w zupełności wystarczy ci sqlite 

```
USE='-mysql -postgres server sqlite ' emerge  app-office/akonadi-server
```

----------

## kcroot

kompilowałem z tymi flagami jako lokalne, jako globalne wyłączają qt-sql i w ogóle kmail nie działa.

----------

